# Regular Season Game #18: 12/6/2006 Houston Rockets @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Houston Rockets @ Minnesota Timberwolves Minneapolis, MN 
Target Center 
Wednesday Dec. 6th 7:00PM Central Time*
Local TV Only. 

*Houston*








*(12-5)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Minnesota Timberwolves*








*(7-9)
Probable Starters*
























































vBookie Rules


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/6/2006 Minnesota Timberwolves v.s. Houston Rockets*

I had to make this game thread. I am going to be at Target center tomorrow night to watch the game. I will be 4th row, behind the Rockets Bench. So I will be yelling all kinds of fun stuff 

Also, DTM, or PO add the Vbookie in


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/6/2006 Minnesota Timberwolves v.s. Houston Rockets*

awesome job starting the thread LT

Unless someone from the Wolves other than KG get ridiculously hot (James, Hudson, Davis, Foye, whoever) this should be another win for us. Yao and T-Mac must continue from where they left off tonight, and our role guys must continue doing their solid job.

13th win, here we come!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/6/2006 Minnesota Timberwolves v.s. Houston Rockets*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I had to make this game thread. I am going to be at Target center tomorrow night to watch the game. I will be 4th row, behind the Rockets Bench. So I will be yelling all kinds of fun stuff
> 
> Also, DTM, or PO add the Vbookie in


Say hi to Chuck for me


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/6/2006 Minnesota Timberwolves v.s. Houston Rockets*

Fatigue from the Warriors game and jet lag will play a part in a very tight game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/6/2006 Minnesota Timberwolves v.s. Houston Rockets*

I hope Minn. shots better than they did in Hou. Rocks lookin' good right now...clicking @ a good time of the schedule. Not worried about Wolves tonight after the way we looked last night


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/6/2006 Minnesota Timberwolves v.s. Houston Rockets*

Say sorry to KG again as he will be ravaged by YAO&TRACY in the ROCKETS' 13TH win game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

While the Minnesota Timberwolves and Houston Rockets are two of the NBA's best defensive teams, they have two of the worst offenses. Only Houston, however, has managed to thrive. 

The teams meet for the second time in eight days on Wednesday at the Target Center.

The Rockets (12-5) have won six of their last seven games, including a 118-90 victory over the Golden State Warriors on Tuesday. The 118 points were the most for Houston in a home game since Feb. 15, 2005, in a 123-93 victory over the Washington Wizards . 

Houston entered Tuesday averaging just 92.1 points per game - second-lowest in the NBA - and has won primarily thanks to the league's best defense, which is giving up just 87.8 points per game. No other NBA club is allowing an average of fewer than 92. 

Meanwhile, Minnesota has the third-ranked defense in the NBA, holding opponents to 92.9 poins per game. The Timberwolves are scoring even less, though, with their 92.3 average ranking 29th among the league's 30 teams. 

The Rockets showed prowess on both ends of the court Tuesday, jumping out to a 15-point lead after the first quarter, a 21-point lead at the break and a 25-point advantage heading into the final quarter. 

Tracy McGrady , who suffered a concussion in Saturday's 81-63 victory over Cleveland, had 31 points and seven assists before sitting out most of the fourth quarter. Yao Ming joined him after scoring 27 points and adding eight rebounds. 

''This is my job, man,'' Yao said. ''They put single coverage on me. So all I had to do was catch the ball and go.''

Yao scored 25 points and grabbed 10 rebounds in the Rockets' 82-75 win over Minnesota (7-9) Nov. 28 at Houston.

''He's a beast down low,'' Minnesota coach Dwane Casey said. ''He's so big and strong that you can't do much with him. He's getting that meanness, that toughness down there. If he's going to be a mean guy, he can be dangerous.'' 

Unlike Houston, the Timberwolves (7-9) haven't been able to overcome their offensive problems to play winning basketball.

Minnesota snapped a three-game losing streak with a 95-84 win over the 76ers on Sunday. Ricky Davis scored 22 points - 14 in the fourth quarter - and Mike James added another 20 for the Timberwolves. 

Minnesota committed 24 turnovers, but also shot 51.9 percent from the field and outscored Philadelphia 27-19 in the final quarter. 

''We knew that come the fourth quarter we wanted to make a bigger push and try to take the lead and just be aggressive,'' said Kevin Garnett , who recorded 15 points and 14 rebounds for his 14th double-double in 16 games this season. ''We had too many turnovers ... and you can't win like that, but we found a way to squeak it out. Our defense is ahead of our offense right now.'' 

The Rockets have won four of their last five visits to the Target Center.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/6/2006 Minnesota Timberwolves v.s. Houston Rockets*



HayesFan said:


> Say hi to Chuck for me


Oh I know I will be staying the whole time! And I am getting there early for the shoot around so hopefully I can talk to one of the guys or something...Anybody will do!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Tell Shane you heard he was a Heroes fan. 

And ask Tmac how he liked NASA. 

See if Chuck has gotten any better at Texas Holdem since the summer league, since he has to go there for the players union meetings. 

Ask Yao if anyone else needs Deke's magic elbow.

hmm that's all I can think of at the moment. :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, look at the new HayesFan! Nice girl for becoming a SM of bbb.net.

OneBadLT123, nice hope you have a great time and please share the story and pictures you get with us. I know it will be so cool. 

Which reminds me...HayesFan where are the pictures from Detroit game? Are they developed yet? :bsmile: (not demanding tune.., but I really want to see them.)


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #18: 12/6/2006 Minnesota Timberwolves v.s. Houston Rockets*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Oh I know I will be staying the whole time! And I am getting there early for the shoot around so hopefully I can talk to one of the guys or something...Anybody will do!


i hope you and rafer have a fun conversation.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Hey, look at the new HayesFan! Nice girl for becoming a SM of bbb.net.
> 
> Which reminds me...HayesFan where are the pictures from Detroit game? Are they developed yet? :bsmile: (not demanding tune.., but I really want to see them.)


:cheers: Yep, I am officially addicted to message boards now 

I have them on one of those cheapo throw away cameras and I haven't used all the pictures yet. As soon as I do yall will be the first to know!


----------



## king2440 (Feb 22, 2005)

Im hoping to see Yao put these guys away early, like he did to GSW last nite. Be nice to see Tmac shine again. All in all, this should be a W for the guys in red.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

If you meet Bonzi by chance,

ask him when he are ready to play.

tell him we miss him.......


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

Unbelievable Surprise.

Why have i so many points?

does it mean i should bet all to Rox win?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

is this game being shown on internet TV?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't think so yaontmac... I am watching play by play in clutchfans chat


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

yaontmac said:


> is this game being shown on internet TV?


as far as I know, u can't get this game live on any streaming tv program but CCTV-5 will broadcast it half an hour delayed, so I will just follow the text livescore


----------



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> as far as I know, u can't get this game live on any streaming tv program but CCTV-5 will broadcast it half an hour delayed, so I will just follow the text livescore


and is this on any streaming program? cause i use TVUplayer


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TDUBB said:


> and is this on any streaming program? cause i use TVUplayer


you mean the cctv-5 delayed game? well, all streaming programs have cctv-5 :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

redhug said:


> Unbelievable Surprise.
> 
> Why have i so many points?
> 
> does it mean i should bet all to Rox win?


Pimped out donated lots of cash to u.
He also gave alot to me 

Spend it wisely


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL just joined the game Hayes on 6 points already thats huge for him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Luther's been money behind the stripe so far this season. Maybe we'll be seeing him in all-star weekened


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

3 from 3 at the 3p line


----------



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> you mean the cctv-5 delayed game? well, all streaming programs have cctv-5 :biggrin:


cool just making sure..... they show nothing but gymnastics right now. Bring on the game!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

why isn't yao hitting anything???


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Whats going on with Yao


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll act like I didn't see that Vspan....nice drive w/ the left


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

It seems like all the minutes V-Span gets on the court is with Head (thus the Bill and Head backcourt I dubbed last night). I never thought their games would compliment each other, but I like the combo nonetheless. 

Our offense is looking dead right now...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

curse that Mike James!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Our offense is falling apart


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Head should be on the floor only person hitting his shots


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

The Knicks are getting killed by the wizards, but the story is Wash. has hit 13 3pts without missing?!?!?:lol:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tmac needs another elbow to the head. maybe he can only play with splitting headaches. in which case he come get hungover with me one day


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

chuck hasnt missed a lay up yet. thats good news.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry to say that this game will not be shown on CCTV-5.

I have got the schedule.

but it will show next monday's game vs bobcats.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

sloppy....sloppy....sloppy ball


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm putting the blame to this on Yao and T-Mac, they can't show up one game and disappear in the next like that. At least one of them needs to get rolling.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

5:26 HOU - T. McGrady offensive rebound
5:26 HOU - Tip in by T. McGrady
5:26 HOU - T. McGrady offensive rebound
5:26 HOU - T. McGrady missed a tip in
5:28 HOU - T. McGrady offensive rebound
5:28 HOU - T. McGrady missed a tip in


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I wonder if TMac and Yao's back2back problems are mental, physical or both??

Time to bring in Novak!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Battier 3


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Chicago is killing


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hroz said:


> WOW Chicago is killing


Which game are you following?!?!?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I cant believe Yao only has 14 pts...that is sooo low!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

6:52 HOU - C. Hayes missed a layup

:banghead:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Which game are you following?!?!?



I was just checking out that game.

Didnt want to comment on the Rockets cause my mum said "if you have nothing nice to say dont say anything at all"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Ming has totally disappointed me today. Not only is he not contributing offensively, he's got 6 bloody turnovers.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yao is looking off out there today....doubt he will get to 20 tonite...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hroz said:


> I was just checking out that game.
> 
> Didnt want to comment on the Rockets cause my mum said "if you have nothing nice to say dont say anything at all"


I'm just teasin', no worries 

but yah, what a disappointing performance from our "Big 2" after last night's explosion... 10-35 shooting between T-Mac and Yao, 10 TOs combined... disgusting


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm just teasin', no worries
> 
> but yah, what a disappointing performance from our "Big 2" after last night's explosion... 10-35 shooting between T-Mac and Yao, 10 TOs combined... disgusting


Hey now...everyone has an off day. Its just sad that we might actually lose to the 'Wolves. No offense, Wolves in this thread!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

OMG! 85-77...JVG needs to call a TO, NOW!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> Hey now...everyone has an off day. Its just sad that we might actually lose to the 'Wolves. No offense, Wolves in this thread!


Just seems that our top 2 guys have off days much more often than say Lebron James and Tim Duncan. Heck, has Melo ever had an off day this season yet?

I love our team but if its one thing we need its consistency from our best players. Yao and T-Mac combined 10-40 with 11 TOs now, digusting.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We have to win back to back matches.
Maybe as:
McGrady is coming back from injury and maybe his fitness isnt ace right now.
Yao is 7'6 and people that big can only be so fit.

(Maybe the same reason we dont finish off games that well)


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

JVG SUCKS!!!! Worst 4th quarter coach Ive seen in my life


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Losing against the Wolves...now that is disgusting. We should have won this game, regardless of how our top 2 were...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sherwin said:


> JVG SUCKS!!!! Worst 4th quarter coach Ive seen in my life


I'm not gonna Gumby for this one. Our top guys didn't play all that much last night, our role guys were hitting their shots, its Yao and T-Mac who failed to deliver. 

Disappointing.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

It doesnt matter, he blew it by not subbing in the 4th YET AGAIN, and then not taking a timeout before Rafer bricked that 3.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I cant believe how bad Yao and Tmac shot! Now, I am out all my money! WAHH!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

By reading the post I could tell we lost. I didnt get to see the game but how was T-mac? Howd the gamw go?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

^ Not good, and not good.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I got escorted out of Target Center for throwing my beer while attempting to knock some sense into Yao and Tmac tonight. Will share more once I get out of jail. My 5 mins of internet time is up 

Goodnight


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I got escorted out of Target Center for throwing my beer while attempting to knock some sense into Yao and Tmac tonight. Will share more once I get out of jail. My 5 mins of internet time is up
> 
> Goodnight


I hope you're serious


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

:lol: 

I will help with the bail money.. I've got lots of Ucash! :clap2: 

:cheers:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well now that I am out 

Last night when I got there, I yelled out "You’re the man Chuck!" and he looked at me and smiled so I got that, and I got a chance to give Luther a high five also. That was about it, didn’t get a chance to talk long with anyone.

But the game was awesome in the 1 Q. We were shooting 67% for the quarter and everything looked like it was clicking. Then *IT* happened.... The dreaded *IT*

Our shooting. Our wonderful, amazing shooting... Or more like lack of...
Tmac shot horrible, and he seems to force up unnecessary shots. Yao, I don’t know what happened to him. He looked fine during shootarounds, but once on the floor, he was just out of it. (Probably too tired from the night before)

Luther Head was the only consistent shooter on our team. He was awesome, Rafer had a few good moves, but his usual bricks were building a house in Minnesota.

That first quarter was a tease. I seriously thought we were going to start blowing them away. And we sucked again. I was watching the stats the whole time, and after the 1 quarter, we just fell apart. MN was shooting a constant 50% while we were in the mid 30's. Our turnovers caught up to MN, and we just got blown away.

Our defense, it just fell apart. I noticed we were not covering guys, stopping play, and playing our usual game after halftime. I was just so frustrated. And to my surprise, there were a ton of Rockets fans in the stands. 

Oh and the MN cheerleaders or whatever are the hottest in the world. My god!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey, some nights a team just doesn't have it, and the Bucks were ready to play that game last night. Nothing to loose sleep over...that is why they must win the games they should win, so when they get in these back-to-back situations and have a bad night...where they just can't get over the hump, it is not the end of the world.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey, u want it again?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

I was really expecting more of Yao and TMac but Minnesota deserve some credit, keeping Yao out of the game and forcing McGrady into some tough shots.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What got into Tmac's Wheaties?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

oh what the hell, how did i bump this post?

I posted in the WRONG THREAD AGAIN

i swear Im an idiot!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LOL where the hell did u dig this thread up? :rofl:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> LOL where the hell did u dig this thread up? :rofl:


:embarrass 
I have no idea what the hell I did...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

ummmmmm.........................
what............................
yeah............................
okay............................


----------

